# Wie viele Bilder kann das menschliche Auge aufnehmen?



## codevoid (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

im heutigen FPS Wahn habe ich mir mal die Frage gestellt wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde das Auge aufnehmen kann.
Damit meine ich nicht, ab wann ein Spiel flüssig wahrgenommen wird, sondern wie viele Bilder überhaupt aufgenommen werden,
unabhängig davon ob sie klar wahrgenommen werden können oder nicht.
Ich habe schon ein bisschen gegoogelt, und habe gelesen, dass nur etwa 24 Bilder/Sekunde aufgenommen werden können, bzw. klar erkennbar sind,
ohne dass es "unflüssig" wirkt.
Auch habe ich gelesen, dass etwa 64 Bilder/Sekunde aufgenommen werden können. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt verschiedene Monitore anschaue (60hz und 120hz) sehe ich jedoch schon einen Unterschied wenn man alleine ein Fenster verschiebt.
Ich empfinde dabei einen 120hz Monitor wesentlich flüssiger, jedoch nur wenn man stark darauf achtet.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch darüber bescheid.


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2013)

24 Bilder stimmt.

Nur sind die Erzeugten am PC mit Fortschritten verbunden. Schwer zu erklären da dies alles Einzelbilder sind die einzeln vom Auge ausgenommen werden.


----------



## der_knoben (23. Februar 2013)

Ja, das Auge kann 24 Bilder pro Sekunde verarbeiten. Dabei funktioniert das Auge aber nicht nach einem digitalen Prinzip, wo es immer einzelne Bilder sind, sondern nun mal nach dem analogen Prinzip. Dadurch können 24 digitale Bilder durchaus Ruckeln, wohingegen 24 analoge Bilder nicht ruckeln.
Bei den digitalen Bildern lässt sich das offentsichtliche Ruckeln durch MotionBlur verhindern/minimieren, sodass auch 24FPS flüssig aussehen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Februar 2013)

*Je höher die Bilder Pro Sekunde desto flüssiger erscheint das ''Filmchen'' Ganz toll sieht man das bei Hochleistungskameras die mit über 1000 Bilder pro Sekunde aufzeichnen, da laufen selbst die Zeitlupen butterweich und man erkennt mehr. Vor kurzem ist es sogar jemanden gelungen das Licht bei seiner Ausbreitung zu filmen.* *120 Hz oder mehr Bilder pro Sekunde für die GEZschleuder halte ich für übertrieben, heftigst übertrieben. Bei Filme ist es schnuppe ob sie nur mit 24 BpS laufen, optisch gesehen ist das flüssig, schließlich kann die Bildrate ja nicht in den Keller gehen .*
Sollte also mal ein mit 24 Bildern abgespieltes Spiel mal ''ruckeln'' so ist natürlich die Bildrate niedriger und es sieht einfach nur zum aus. Besser wären da schon 60 BpS, wenn die mal in die knie gehen ist das optisch nicht so tragisch sondern nur spielerisch. 120 BpS halte ich für perfekt, gepaart mit einem 120Hz Monitor. Hier gibt es keinerlei Probleme was die Optik als auch das Spielgefühl angeht. Ein Auto lässt sich besser handeln mit mehr als 90 BpS, man spürt den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 90 BpS deutlich. Das selbe gilt auch für Egoshooter. Spiele in dem es sehr auf Reflexe ankommt danken dir für dieses Setup . Andere Spiele hingegen ist es schnuppe, da reicht eine Konsole von heute oder aber auch von morgen.


----------



## beercarrier (23. Februar 2013)

das ist die falsche frage da sie augen ja kontinuierlich nervensignale senden, sozusagen als stream, die frage ist wieviel das gehirn verarbeiten kann, das ist aber individuell unterschiedlich und kann auch bis zu einem bestimmten punkt trainiert werden, ähnlich wie das gehör (wieviele tonhöhenabstufungen kann man wahrnehmen).


----------



## Skipper81Ger (23. Februar 2013)

Das Auge und auch das Hirn ist von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2013)

codevoid schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> im heutigen FPS Wahn habe ich mir mal die Frage gestellt wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde das Auge aufnehmen kann.
> Damit meine ich nicht, ab wann ein Spiel flüssig wahrgenommen wird, sondern wie viele Bilder überhaupt aufgenommen werden,
> ...


 
Wurde im Monitorbereich zum Thema 120 Hz Monitore schon bis zum erbrechen behandelt, aber hier ~die Zusammenfassung:

- normalerweise beginnt das Gehirn ab ~20 fps alles zu einem flüssigen Bild zusammenzusetzen
- Einzelbilder kann es, je nach Mensch, typischerweise 30-60 fps komplett verarbeiten
- darüber hinaus kann das Gehirn nur noch einen Teil der Informationen auswerten, wobei wir grundsätzlich empfindlicher für Bewegungen und Helligkeitsunterschiede sind, als für Farben. D.h. z.B. mit 80 fps wechselnde Farben würden eher als Mischfarbe wahrgenommen, mit 80 fps hin und her wandernde Objekte dagegen nicht zwingen als statisch. Das ist auch ein wichtiger Unterschied zwischen Kinofilmen, in denen man typischerweise die ganze Szene betrachtet, und einen Shooter-Tunier, bei denen man voll auf einzelne Fixpunkte konzentriert ist und überhaupt nicht mehr das gesamte Aussehen von Objekten wahrnimmt, sondern nur noch deren Position. Laboruntersuchungen mit Kampfpiloten haben bei derart vereinfachten Wahrnehmungsstrukturen afaik schon eine Reaktionsfähigkeit auf Reize im Bereich von 100 bis 150 fps festgestellt.
- darüber hinaus gilt bei digitalen Bildern ohne motion blur noch zusätzlich, dass Normalsterbliche zwar ggf. keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen 80 und 120 Einzelbildern sehen können. Sie sind aber sehr wohl in der Lage, die Lücken in einer schnellen Bewegung zu sehen. Wenn sich z.B. ein Zaunpfahl innerhalb von 4 Bildern quer über ein 200 fps/hz Display bewegt, dann nehmen wir diese vier Bilder zwar als einzelnes, ruckelfreies Gesamtbild war. Aber dieses Gesamtbild zeigt den Pfahl dann klar und deutlich an vier unterschiedlichen Stellen, ohne dass wir ihn jemals in den Zwischenräumen gesehen hätten. In der Realität wäre er aber ein gleichmäßiger Schmier quer über das ganze Bild => Die Darstellung wirkt trotz sehr hoher Framerate unnatürlich, wenn Bewegungen zu schnell sind. Ähnliches funktioniert übrigens auch, wenn man statt eines Bildinhaltes das Auge selbst bewegt - siehe Regenbogeneffekt bei DLP-Beamern. Den Farbwechsel innerhalb von 120 Sekunden bei einem 6-Segment-Farbrad könnte unser Hirn nie auswerten. Aber wenn die Farben in Zuge einer Augenbewegung leicht versetzt auf die Netzhaut treffen, bemerken wir das sofort.


Soviel zum Gehirn, das einfach nur schnarchlangsam ist, im Vergleich zum Auge.
Letzteres nimmt bekannterweise von dem Verblassen eines 85 mal in der Sekunde erneuerten CRT-Pixels, d.h. von einem Prozess, der sich eher in 1/160tel Sekunde abspielt, noch derart viel wahr, dass die Augen bei empfindlichen Leuten nach längerer Arbeit sogar zu schmerzen beginnen. Dunklere Grautöne von DLP-Projektoren werden oftmals als "unruhig" empfunden - bei z.B. 10% Helligkeit arbeiten die Spiegel da mit mindestens 300 hell-/dunkelwechseln pro Sekunde und das Auge löst diese offensichtlich noch fein genug auf, damit am die Hirnareale am andere Ende des Sehnervs davon etwas mitbekommen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Februar 2013)

lol 24 Bilder ist das minimum damit das Auge etwas flüssig sieht. Deswegen werden alle Kinofilme ect. auf DVD und Bluray in 24P gepresst weil dort Speichermangel herscht.


----------



## pilzbefall (6. Dezember 2013)

hab mal irgendwo gelesen, daß die 24fps von Film&Fernsehen eine Art starker Motionblur Technik verwenden, also interpoliert werden. Das erklärt auch, daß wir diese 24fps als flüssig wahrnehmen. Erstaunlich bei dieser Diskussion finde ich eigentlich nur, daß man weder wikipedia noch Vermutungen von Forenteilnehmern benötigt, um die Frage zu klären. Einfach Shooter anschmeißen und ne Szene mit starkem Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast wählen und was auf der Stelle drehen bei verschiedenen fps..


----------



## Crypty (30. Januar 2016)

Das Auge sendet das was es erfasst nahezu instant (also ohne verzög. Hintereinander) ans Gehirn, dass hingegen erkennt Dinge ab 24FPS als flüssig und alles darüber hinaus als "flüssiger" (also weicher und besser ineinander über gehend) wir erfassen also weit mehr als ein Display darstellt , nur das mit zunehmender FPS Zahl es irgendwann irgendwann die Unterschiede minimal sind .


----------



## Woohoo (30. Januar 2016)

codevoid schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> im heutigen FPS Wahn habe ich mir mal die Frage gestellt wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde das Auge aufnehmen kann.
> Damit meine ich nicht, ab wann ein Spiel flüssig wahrgenommen wird, *sondern wie viele Bilder überhaupt aufgenommen werden*,
> unabhängig davon ob sie klar wahrgenommen werden können oder nicht.



Wäre es möglich hier eine Antwort/Erklärung mit Hilfe der Planck Zeit zu entwickeln?


----------



## Husalah (30. Januar 2016)

Der Thread ist fast 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Woohoo (30. Januar 2016)

Verdammt ich habe noch keine Geschenke gekauft.  (Habe nicht auf das Datum des Eröffnungs-Posts geachtet. Dank Crypty war der Thread wieder ganz oben. )


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2016)

Laut Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirbeltierauge#Das_menschliche_Auge) 60-65 Hz.


----------



## 100001 (3. Februar 2016)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> lol 24 Bilder ist das minimum damit das Auge etwas flüssig sieht. .



Und das ist falsch, je nach eingesetzter Technik, gehen auch schon 16/Sek.


----------



## fipS09 (3. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Und das ist falsch, je nach eingesetzter Technik, gehen auch schon 16/Sek.




Ich warte immernoch auf so ne Art G-/Freesync fürs Auge


----------

